# DPF full and manual regen



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Indeed this looks like a horror story, they have no clue where to look under hood....that's pretty sad GM

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not sure I've ever seen a fan listed in a emissions warranty before - but you do make a point. 

However, the fan is covered by GMPP. 

Regardless, the problem is a bad dealer service experience. I'd be tempted to name names.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I should add that @diesel has worked out what is the cause of this DPF full and manual regen required situation. 

Hopefully he checks in soon.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Not sure I've ever seen a fan listed in a emissions warranty before - but you do make a point.
> 
> However, the fan is covered by GMPP.
> 
> Regardless, the problem is a bad dealer service experience. I'd be tempted to name names.


park brake should be covered by emissions then.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> park brake should be covered by emissions then.


Does GMPP cover a parking brake as well? :jump:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Does GMPP cover a parking brake as well? :jump:


Spoken by the guy who doesn't GMPP...

I'm not sure. But I bet that fellow GMPP guy @Eddy Cruze will know.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Do you have the part number for the fan 1G seems excessive.
Did he check the harness, fan, module and the fuse block connectors?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Spoken by the guy who doesn't GMPP...
> 
> I'm not sure. But I bet that fellow GMPP guy @*Eddy Cruze* will know.


Let's just talk about parts that are not covered!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Start keeping a paper trail for small claims court.

As for the fan, it appears the diesel model uses a different (and far more expensive) fan.
Link. The LTZ model only costs $150 or so.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gm part number *13338843 is $790 list price is the diesel cooling fan*


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

First off, here is what happened to your car:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html

You don't want to drive too far with a full DPF, as it will eventually get to where a manual regen cannot be done. 

Now, the EGT sensors are not related to this, but they are the single most common failure item. In fact it's the only emissions component I've ever needed to have replaced. It happened to me at 61K miles and it was covered under emissions warranty. Others have not had the same luck.

As for the fan, you should be able to observe its behavior watching the engine run. AC on, AC off, etc. You shoudl be able to see it cycle.

There is a lot of discussion on this forum about incompetent dealer service departments, especially when it comes to the diesel Cruzes. Small claims court would be more trouble than it's worth. You might be able to reach out to GM customer support on this board for assistance. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...media-customer-assistance-representative.html


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

@diesel , he did get a hold of GM Customer Service to no avail. 

To the OP, did you check 5 hose clamps on air cleaner/turbo? Causes a lot of CELs.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> @*diesel* , he did get a hold of GM Customer Service to no avail.


Yes, but not the folks on this board. Might possibly get a better resolution.


----------



## karter59 (Feb 14, 2014)

IndyDiesel - Since a brake cable is not a system controlled item, it is not covered by an emissions warranty. Paraphrasing the C.A.R.B. Act of 1967, any controlled system that can affect the emissions output of a vehicle has to be monitored by the OBD2 system. Hence the reason for the active shutter system being monitored.
I still haven't heard back from the dealership as to the whereabouts of the EGT sensor that they removed.
DslGate - It isn't the clamps on the air inlet.
I should also say that I do have some additional knowledge on these systems. The last few years at GM, I worked on the DEF calibration for the 2016 full size trucks and the new 2016 Colorado diesel. We managed to fill up DPFs from time to time by over injecting DEF into the system.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

karter59 said:


> I should also say that I do have some additional knowledge on these systems. The last few years at GM, I worked on the DEF calibration for the 2016 full size trucks and the new 2016 Colorado diesel. We managed to fill up DPFs from time to time by over injecting DEF into the system.


Very important information.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

karter59 said:


> We managed to fill up DPFs from time to time by over injecting DEF into the system.


Wouldn't the DEF be injected downstream of the DPF? My understanding is that diesel fuel is what's injected into the DPF.


----------



## karter59 (Feb 14, 2014)

Actually on the Colorado and the full size trucks, it is injected just behind the catalytic converter. On the Colorado, the DEF tank is just in front of the spare tire and then there is a long injector line that winds its way to the outside of the passenger side frame rail and then back to the inside of the frame rail to go to the DEF injector. On the full size truck, the DEF tank is already up at the front so the line is short. We spent a lot of time dealing with line restriction/pressure loss concerns with the Colorado.


----------

